# New Beekeeper, Why do I have lots and lots of dead bees in the snow???



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Richard! You see the bees because their dark bodies contrast well with the snow. They are always there. You just see them better now.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Dead bees in the snow are an indication that the colony is alive and hauling out the dead...


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! You have a pretty strong front headed at you tonight. Blasted through South Carolina last night. Temps were thankfully no where near freezing. Good luck with the bees.


----------



## arnoldhicks (Mar 13, 2011)

Mites are a big problem in the New Brunswick,Hope that you treated them before you wraped them up


----------



## Honey In The Meadow (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you to all your words of encouragement. :applause:


----------

